# Help Needed on Gas Stove Set Up



## Polly (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi
First time posting and I hope you guys can help me, as I am VERY CONFUSED.
I am going to be buying a Jotul Allagash 300.
Have the gas line all set to be hooked up to it by my plumber.
HOWEVER..
I have been getting conflicting opinions on if I need a DV vent or BV Vent and also it is confusing about them as what they really are and what is the difference. 
So here is my story.
Where the gas stove pipe is going is into a separate new clay lined flue that once had a jotul wood stove hooked up to it.
I now want to go gas. SO not sure what type of vent and also for this set up to work pipe will be coming off the top vertically
for about 2 feet then elbow needed as going horizontal for just about 3 1/2  and another elbow to meet existing chimney hole opening.
Have gone to several dealers and one says I need a d/vent , another says I need a b/vent
SOme have said you can't go horizontal then vertically.Can you use an elbow and do this set up?
Third question is I have a bluestone cap on the chimney (as we had down drafts due to very tall conifers) and want to know how much height is needed around the top of the low profile pipe
Thanks Much
Polly


----------



## mattrsvr (Nov 25, 2010)

HI Polly,I am a NFI certified installer on Cape Cod as well as a licensed Gasfitter. I would be more than happy to help you . PM me if you like Matt


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 25, 2010)

Polly said:
			
		

> Hi
> First time posting and I hope you guys can help me, as I am VERY CONFUSED.
> I am going to be buying a Jotul Allagash 300.
> Have the gas line all set to be hooked up to it by my plumber.
> ...


----------



## Polly (Nov 25, 2010)

So you think I will be able to go up 2 feet, use an elbow, then horizontal over a bit under 4 feet then another elbow into chimney hole?
I read that there was a MAX as far as elbows, and how far you can have the pipe horizontal and then elbow and go up vertically thru flu.
This is my main concern about the stove  pipe as this gas stove cannot be moved as where the wood stove was, this is how I had the stove pipe set up and need to have it the same way as no room any other way.
I also think n ow after you posted that definitely a dvent would be the way to go. DO you know how much room you need above the stove cap?
Thanks and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 26, 2010)

Polly said:
			
		

> So you think I will be able to go up 2 feet, use an elbow, then horizontal over a bit under 4 feet then another elbow into chimney hole?
> 
> *I'm sorta confused here. Where is the 2nd 90? Are you talking about the turn INSIDE the chimney? If so you'll be OK. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Polly (Nov 26, 2010)

No what I mean is from top of stove up 90 vertically two feet then elbow and horizontal 90 four feet, then elbow or chimney adapter  into chimney flue hole.
It does not matter how far you go horizontally the into chimney hole? I had read no more than 4 feet???
So it seems then I am set to go as only have two 90's and two/ three elbows. 
I hate to have to take the blue stone cap down as it is huge, so perhaps I could have the mason cut a hole on one side of t he cap where the gas flue would be coming out of.
So to reiterate Stove pipe comes up from the top several feet, needs to go over straight 90 degree four feet then adapter used to go into chimney whole.
This can be done then, huh?
Thanks a lot and hope your dinner was delicious.
The dogs and we loves our turkey dinner.


----------

